# Enough About Your Dogma, What Do You Think About My Dogma?



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

After our trip to Treviso in September, I haven't looked at my Prince the same.
Factory Tour Pics
My wife told them it was only a matter of time before I caved. 
I hate it when she's right...

2011 Dogma 56cm
2011 Super Record 11
Edge 68mm Carbon Clinchers
Most Tiger Lite 12cm stem
Easton EC90 Aero bar
Selle Italia SLR Flow Kit Carbonio
Speedplay X1
Record Cages
15.4 lb (as pictured)


----------



## Waves77 (Aug 15, 2010)

Drooooooool.

Amazing bike, nothing I'd change about it, Any changes in ride feel on the 11 Dogma? (Just wondering how big the changes are for Pinarello from one year to the other).


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

Waves77 said:


> Drooooooool.
> Amazing bike, nothing I'd change about it, Any changes in ride feel on the 11 Dogma? (Just wondering how big the changes are for Pinarello from one year to the other).


Thanks Waves, There are no changes from 2010 to 2011 other than colors. I actually just finished building it yesterday and its been raining here in the SF Bay Area for days with no sign of let up. Needless to say, this is not my rain bike  I'm very curious to compare it to my Prince and Paris. It is 1/2 lb heavier with same wheelset.


----------



## Waves77 (Aug 15, 2010)

Yeah, definitely not the type of bike I'd take out in the rain either 

Curious to hear your ride report, since you have a few Pinarellos already. I'm hoping to get a Paris or Dogma myself for 2011.

BTW, did you get clinchers because of convenience or some other reason? I guess that would've been another way of bringing the weight down further...


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

Waves77 said:


> Yeah, definitely not the type of bike I'd take out in the rain either
> 
> Curious to hear your ride report, since you have a few Pinarellos already. I'm hoping to get a Paris or Dogma myself for 2011.
> 
> BTW, did you get clinchers because of convenience or some other reason? I guess that would've been another way of bringing the weight down further...


Supposed to rain here for another 10 days so it might be a while before this thing sees a dry road...  

Clinchers: Sold off all my tubulars when I hit 50, (figured I probably wasn't turning pro) 
Btw, my Edge 45mm clinchers weigh 1250gr...


----------



## tlclee (Jun 9, 2009)

That's an awesome looking bike. Where do you ride in SF? I love riding from Crissy into Tiburon. Hope to see you out sometimes. The rain need to stop


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

I want such bottle cages!

Very nice looking bike. Very elegant with white cable housings and hoods. Beautiful finish on the bar tape wrap. I'm a bit puzzled by the chain, though. Not Campagnolo, is it?


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

kbwh said:


> I want such bottle cages!
> Very nice looking bike. Very elegant with white cable housings and hoods. Beautiful finish on the bar tape wrap. I'm a bit puzzled by the chain, though. Not Campagnolo, is it?


Thanks kbwh, Campy just started making white housings again and I wanted to go full euro trash with this build so it was a no brainer. I've never been a fan of of white bar tape but I figure I'd start out with it and switch to red when it turns grey.

The chain is a KMC X11L Gold 11 Speed Chain


----------



## Mike Overly (Sep 28, 2005)

A masterpiece.

(As for the white tape, might try re-wrapping in that white foam that is slightly speckled in particulate matter [brownish-grayish pre-distressed specks). Looks almost as white and a good twist-wash with dish soap every now and then cleans it up).


----------



## Prosecorider (Nov 14, 2005)

*Che Bici*

that bike is absolutly gorgeous. Perfect set up. Perphaps you should have it solely as a MODEL

I to was in Treviso in October, great experience. Spent about an hour with Giovanni, he spoke mostly about his racing days. I asked him if he still rides, he responded that he's to busy with the boteggha.

I also have a dogma on order and will post pics when she arrives.


Great bike , congrats


----------



## ghostryder (Dec 28, 2009)

I have a blk/silver and You just made me hate myself for passing on the red.
Ahhhhhhh. Beautiful bike. You will love it. Please tell how it compares tot he other two.


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

Prosecorider said:


> that bike is absolutly gorgeous. Perfect set up. Perphaps you should have it solely as a MODEL
> I to was in Treviso in October, great experience. Spent about an hour with Giovanni, he spoke mostly about his racing days. I asked him if he still rides, he responded that he's to busy with the boteggha.
> I also have a dogma on order and will post pics when she arrives.
> Great bike , congrats


Some super models were meant to be ridden, eh? This ones calling me... 
If only it would stop raining...  
We hung out with Nani for quite a while also. At 88, I was amazed with his energy. 
He chased my wife all over the boteggha  
Looking forward to seeing your new Doggy.


----------



## bikerneil (Nov 3, 2007)

That bike is sick. I love the white. I live in So. Cal and we are wiped out with rain as well, too wet for even my rain bike!

Thanks for posting the pics, I am getting closer and closer to considering a Dogma (currently riding a beautiful all white Look 595 that I am quite happy with). I just gotta figure out how to get it in the garage without the wife noticing I dropped 10 grand. 

Ideas???


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

bikerneil said:


> That bike is sick. I love the white. I live in So. Cal and we are wiped out with rain as well, too wet for even my rain bike!
> 
> Thanks for posting the pics, I am getting closer and closer to considering a Dogma (currently riding a beautiful all white Look 595 that I am quite happy with). I just gotta figure out how to get it in the garage without the wife noticing I dropped 10 grand.
> 
> Ideas???


Seems like most of this endless front is hitting you guys. I actually got out today for a couple of hours. Not on the Dog though. I'll save that ride for a nice sunny day. I've been hooked on Pinarellos since the 80's. I've strayed several times but I always come back to Pina, usually when they debut a new model. I tried so hard to resist the Dogma, but after hanging out with the Pinarello family in the Treviso store and that factory tour... Well I'm only human...

As for your wife... my advise is just be straight with her. My wife and I have an understanding; she doesn't question my passion for Italian bikes... and I don't question her passion for Christian Louboutins... and designer Italian handbags... and Italian designer dresses... etc. etc. You should see her closet! Puts my garage to shame! :blush2:


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

That'd go nicely with this...


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

If I had only seen pictures of this bike without the name on the posting, I'd know it was yours. You definitely have a "signature" look that I've always admired, specifically the striping. 

Another dope bike rhauft.


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

BunnV said:


> If I had only seen pictures of this bike without the name on the posting, I'd know it was yours. You definitely have a "signature" look that I've always admired, specifically the striping.
> 
> Another dope bike rhauft.


Thanks Bunn, she rolls even better than she looks. I'm really diggin the SR11 too.
How soon before you get your hands on the new Orca?


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

rhauft said:


> Thanks Bunn, she rolls even better than she looks. I'm really diggin the SR11 too.
> How soon before you get your hands on the new Orca?


No time soon.....no one has a Gold version! The "Silver" versions are just now getting into the dealers. I'm not in a rush. I'd love to see one before I commit.


----------



## arcustic (Mar 17, 2010)

Congrats rhauft. That is a magnificent bike you have there. I really love the white cable housing and hoods.....it really compliments the white steed.....AWESOME :thumbsup: 

Enjoy the ride.


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

arcustic said:


> Congrats rhauft. That is a magnificent bike you have there. I really love the white cable housing and hoods.....it really compliments the white steed.....AWESOME :thumbsup:
> Enjoy the ride.


Thanks arcustic, I think white housings & hoods would look sharp on your Prince of Spain too.


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

*1st Impressions*

*Dogma vs Prince vs Paris*
The weather finally cooperated enough to get out for a 50mi test ride on the Dogma.

My first impression was that it felt very familiar compared to my 09 Prince.
After several climbs, descents and floggings thru the twisties I have noticed some distinctions. 

The bike is stable as the rock of Gibraltar, even more so than my Prince & Paris. 

I'm guessing this is due mostly to the fork rake as I've also noticed a slight under steer in turn-in compared to the Prince. 

I recall noticing the same feeling when I first compared my Prince to my Paris. Seems like Pinarello is engineering this under-steer into the geometry to gain stability. 

After the initial (slight) resistance, the bike negotiates turns with the same agility as my Prince & Paris, it especially excells on fast sweepers where it just feels planted to the road.

Its not as snappy as my Paris, which I think is the better crit bike of the 3. The Prince falls somewhere in between the two as it does everything well. 

I have long felt that My Prince & Paris were the best handling bikes I have ever ridden. Add the Dogma to that list. It's a freaking cruise missile.

If the weather holds, I'll be taking her out on Saturday to the local pro ride for a 110 mile flogging. I'm feeling frisky


----------



## Runr44 (Oct 29, 2009)

How was the Pro ride? I am living vicariously through this thread since that is exactly the Dogma I would get (my size of course). Well done!


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

Runr44 said:


> How was the Pro ride? I am living vicariously through this thread since that is exactly the Dogma I would get (my size of course). Well done!


In a word: FAST!
The ride is the notorious House of Pain (HOP) here in the SF Bay area. It attracts many local pro roadies, pro iron men and is back filled with mostly cat 1/2s from the area. Guys like Kirk Carlsen of Garmin Cervello & Chris Lieto www.chrislieto.com are regulars on this fast & furious rolling juggernaut. 

That's the ride, the new Dogma is the perfect weapon for it, especially equipped with the 68mm edge carbons. on the flat the bike holds speed so easily it's almost unfair - almost... As I said before, it's as stable at speed as the rock of Gibralter, but a lot lighter. Really fun bike to flog. also got a ton of ogles from all. The bike is perfect. Motor could still use a little work though


----------



## arcustic (Mar 17, 2010)

rhauft said:


> Thanks arcustic, I think white housings & hoods would look sharp on your Prince of Spain too.


Yes, I did ask my LBS about the white hoods and housing after seeing yours.....my only consideration is the maintenance of the hoods as I spend lots of time on time on it and am afraid of getting it dirty


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

rhauft, you have quite a collection of Pinarellos!! I've always admired your Prince and Paris but this one is even nicer! BTW, didn't you have 2 Princes (carbon types)? IIRC, you bought Princes in successive years, didn't you? I assume you sold one. Anyhow, I love white frames! How about shot of all three of your carbon babies???


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

Ride-Fly said:


> rhauft, you have quite a collection of Pinarellos!! I've always admired your Prince and Paris but this one is even nicer! BTW, didn't you have 2 Princes (carbon types)? IIRC, you bought Princes in successive years, didn't you? I assume you sold one. Anyhow, I love white frames! How about shot of all three of your carbon babies???


 Thanks Ride-Fly, actually, in the past 4 years, I've owned 3 Prince FP carbons, 2 '08s & 1 '09 which I still own. I am in the process of overhaulling it and upgrading to Campy SR11. I sold the Paris in December to help pay for the Dogma. That was a tough decision as I really loved that bike. When the Prince is back together I'll post pics of it and the Dog together. Also, I am in the process of restoring my Montello & one of the Stelvios. Lots of winter projects ahead.

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

rhauft said:


> Thanks Ride-Fly, actually, in the past 4 years, I've owned 3 Prince FP carbons, 2 '08s & 1 '09 which I still own. I am in the process of overhaulling it and upgrading to Campy SR11. I sold the Paris in December to help pay for the Dogma. That was a tough decision as I really loved that bike. When the Prince is back together I'll post pics of it and the Dog together. Also, I am in the process of restoring my Montello & one of the Stelvios. Lots of winter projects ahead.
> 
> Cheers,
> Rob


Too bad you had to sell your Paris! You should have kept it and have the trifecta! Oh well, I understand funding issues. Anyhow, thanks for linking your trip to the Pinarello facotry- I really enjoyed reading about it and seeing the great pics! You are a lucky man to have so many nice bikes and an understanding (and lovely) wife! (My wife looks a LOT like your wife.) 
I am always on the look out for a classic steel Pinarello. Saw one on the local CL a few months ago- a PRISTINE Stelvio with modern 10 speed alloy Campy for $1400! Wish I would have picked it up! 
Looking forward to your pics of the twins and the restoration projects!


----------



## BC75 (Aug 7, 2007)

Absolutely incredible.....it looks soooo euro porn, love it. A question about your clinchers, are they a custom build? If so what hubs and weight? I am waiting for my dogma to arrive and am looking at a similar wheelset.

Cheers


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

BC75 said:


> Absolutely incredible.....it looks soooo euro porn, love it. A question about your clinchers, are they a custom build? If so what hubs and weight? I am waiting for my dogma to arrive and am looking at a similar wheelset.
> Cheers


Thanks BC, the wheels are custom built EDGE/ENVE 68Cmm / American Classic 105/205.
Richard @ ProWheelBuilders.com did the build.
I also have a set of 45C & 38C from him.

68Cmm / American Classic = 1400gr.
45Cmm / American Classic = 1250gr.
38Cmm / PowerTap SL+ = 1450gr.


----------

